# Aikido: Helping my Knees?



## Argus (Sep 11, 2014)

I've been doing Aikido for a few weeks now, and I'm starting to notice an unexpected benefit: my knees.

I've always had pretty weak knees, and not a lot of muscle in my legs in general. And, my training in Wing Chun and Karate put stress on my knees when pivoting (despite my technique being correct, as, believe me, I took special note of that), but did little to develop the muscle supporting the knee.

Now, with all of this getting in and out of seiza, and practicing suwari-waza, my knees are starting to feel stronger, and I haven't had any more problems with them even in my Wing Chun practice.


----------

